# My Setup



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

heres my shoal of 7 red belly piranha, was 10


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

that looks very nice..
great shoal,do they eat plants?


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have seen the occasional nip in a leaf, but mainly I would say no


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Awesome setup!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

seriously nice setup. the piranhas all look healthy and really great. sucks you lost a few but thats the nature of keeping such a predator. they do it in the wild all the time. guess that just means your piranha are working right lol

great share man, love it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I saw this over at keepers!...nice setup indeed, Egghead!...


----------

